# '99 F-250 hard to start when cold



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

this just started this year. When its about 40 degrees or less the truck wont start untill the 15-20 try and I wait for the "wait to start light" to go out before I try it each time. Its getting fuel, but I'm thinking its the pre-heat mechanism (glow plugs?)
Anybody know what and where they are located on the 7.3 powerstroke 1999.
Thanks Mike


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Have you tried plugging it in?


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

I dont think it had a cranks case heater if thats what you mean? If it doos Ive never seen the plug. Tell me where to look


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

The glow plugs are under the valve covers on the 7.3. You check each plug for continuity by attaching a test light to the positive terminal of one of the batterries. Unplug the wiring harness at each valve cover gasket. There are a number of terminals inside this gasket. You are interested in two at the very front of the gasket and the two at the very rear of the gasket. Touch the probe end of the test light to each of these terminals previously described. The test light should light, if not, your glow plug is bad or the wiring harness under the valve cover has an open circuit. The glow plug contoller is on the top side of the engine just inside the passenger valve cover, there are two controllers that look identical. The rear most one is the one you are interested in. It should send power to the glow plugs when the engine is cold. Turn the key on and check to see that both large terminals have power. It gets a little more complicated from there.....


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

wow thats great info. I will test it 
thanks mike


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

The crank case heater plug is located behind the front bumper or grill. I bet it has one. It took me a while to find it on my 99. Once you start plugging it in when cold, it starts very easy. I plug mine in at night when we are expecting sub 35 degree weather. Check it out.


----------



## hook-n-hand (Aug 30, 2009)

I have the same issue with a 2002 ford. I read the same thing but in more detain on a diesel forum (thttp://www.powerstroke.org/forum/7-3-repair-help/45887-glow-plug-aih-relay-locations.html) hat tells how to test the glow plug relay system. I plug in the block heater and it starts up imediatly and that also tells me its the glow plug issues, not sure yet. I ordered a GPR from ebay for $20 and we'll see if thats it.

On your block heater check at the drivers side tow hook just behind the bumper, it should be there, they are standard on thease trucks.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

thanks again guys, I have looked in the past but will try where you suggest


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Just went out and located the block heater plug. And to think Ive had this truck since september of 98!!!!! Cant thanks you enough. I will now research the relay and the test light help! Thanks Mike


----------



## West Bay Wader (Jul 8, 2008)

Another option is to switch to a good 5W-40 oil. The 15W-40 oil gets too thick in the cold weather and makes starting difficult. We sell a ton of 5W-40 oil to the operators of big rigs. They have no need to plug them in any more. A block heater costs ~$1/night to operate. May not be a big deal in Houston but up north it adds up to a lot of $$$. On top of that the improved visciometrics of the 5W-40 will improve your fuel economy everyday by 4-5%. I have seen bigger savings in my '09 SuperDuty.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

You might have (1) Bad battery.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

Using the block heater is a good alternative until you get the glow plug system fixed. In this neck of the woods (gulf coast) You shoudn't need to plug it in for more than 1 hr to get the engine warm enough for a quick start.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

When you do finally get it started is it throwing any smoke...if so what color is it?


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

bwguardian said:


> When you do finally get it started is it throwing any smoke...if so what color is it?


Not trying to steal the thread but my 6.0 all of a sudden is taking extra cranks to start cold. Has new batterys too. It also throws some smoke, id say it has a blue tint goes away soon after though. Whats causing this? Id guess an injector. Runs like **** when cold too.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

bwguardian said:


> When you do finally get it started is it throwing any smoke...if so what color is it?


 when real cold and having trouble starting, it puts out a whitish-blueish smoke. Only for about 10-20 seconds, it also leaves a small amount of fuel on the ground so I figgured that it was a problem of too cold of air only.
I used the block heater last night and it cranked right up this A M
not a great test though , it want that cole, we will see in the next few days.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

jewfish said:


> when real cold and having trouble starting, it puts out a whitish-blueish smoke. Only for about 10-20 seconds, it also leaves a small amount of fuel on the ground so I figgured that it was a problem of too cold of air only.
> I used the block heater last night and it cranked right up this A M
> not a great test though , it want that cole, we will see in the next few days.


When it cranked right up this AM after being plugged in; did it still throw smoke?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Devans87 said:


> Not trying to steal the thread but my 6.0 all of a sudden is taking extra cranks to start cold. Has new batterys too. It also throws some smoke, id say it has a blue tint goes away soon after though. Whats causing this? Id guess an injector. Runs like **** when cold too.


Could be an issue with glow plug function. How long is it throwing the smoke after running?


----------



## hook-n-hand (Aug 30, 2009)

Steve mine does the same thing but when plugged in it start right away without any smoke. I'm thinking GPR.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

bwguardian said:


> When it cranked right up this AM after being plugged in; did it still throw smoke?


No not at all


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

shanecolston said:


> Steve mine does the same thing but when plugged in it start right away without any smoke. I'm thinking GPR.


X2


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I would not worry too much about it throwing a little smoke on cold morning crank ups...15 seconds or so. Any more than this and I would check out the fuse for the glow plugs, the relay, and finally the glow plugs themselves. Diesels need heat to start up and run normally and in this climate down here, they really only utilize the glow plugs every so often. If it really bothers you, get some cetane booster and I bet it goes away.


----------



## hook-n-hand (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok, I finally warmed up to go outside and work on truck. I checked the GPR and it was bad. You could hear the coil "click" but there was not any connection from the power side to the glow plugs, coil bad. Installed new one and 15 min latter it was fixed.


----------

